# Inkjet Printer vs. Laser Printer



## chesterwayne (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello there,

I am a newbie in the t-shirt industry and needed some help in getting started. I've been looking into this great t-shirt forum for about a week now and have learned that heat transferring is the choice I would have to gear towards. Overall, the shirts I would be designing and printing would be personalized. It doesn't make sense to screen print only one shirt.

Does anyone have experience or knowledge of the difference in using an inkjet printer vs. laser printer? 

Which one might be better for making t-shirt transfers? 

Since heat transfer technology has improved significantly, is there a specific printer, transfer paper, and ink that I should use to come as close to screen printing as possible?

I would love any help I can get and greatly appreciate it for your support. 

Chester


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

hi, are you planning on making multi-color or mostly 1 color designs ?

Are you planning to give your shirts away to friends or to sell them ?

This may play a part in choosing.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Inkjet transfers are brighter in color and will last for a very long time, if you use quality inks and transjet paper. Pros: bright color, cheap startup - cons: hard feel

Laser transfers are duller colors and will last for an even longer time. You dont need special inks for laser transfers, since toner doesnt bleed when washed. There is a transfer paper for laser printers called photo trans image clip paper which is supposed to look and feel like screen printing. Pros: better feel, longer lasting - cons:expensive, dull color


----------



## chesterwayne (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will be using multi-color designs in some t-shirts and many others in single colors. I wasn't aware that laser printers have a duller color than inkjet. Are there any special transfer papers that would give a soft-hand of the image? I want it to be as close to screen printing as possible because of the feel. And as far as selling the t-shirts, it would be some time to come but definitely worked in my business plan.


----------



## Foxy (Nov 13, 2005)

hi, if you are primarily interested i designing for t-shirts at this time, perhaps consider using your budget and have professionals make you the iron-on's. Like screen printed transfers. 

Test the maket with professionally made goods. If it doesn't work out, well you can allways give them away for x-mas. If your designs take off, then go with it.

Investing on equipment and learning the imprimtables trade is what it is. A trade.

I do not use these digital types of transfers often. I did use them on last years MacDonalds promo that were blasted on Billboards, TV, In Store posters, etc. I find they work great for Photo Shoots, TV etc. but not good quality to be sold on the market. All the best with your t-shirt printing venture. 
Cheers.


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

:tipthank:

Good info, I'll use it!


----------

